# 3 family meter with house panel



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Which PoCo is this for? 

They make 4 gang horizontal meter pans: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MILBANK-4-G...-RL-4P-CTR-WY-4-JAWS-U1254-X-K3-/191648373248


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

What Hack said.
3 tenant sockets and a 4th with lever bypass for the house panel.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Horn bypass is all I've ever seen required here, which the meter I linked to has.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

That's cool. I was just trying to save the OP a bunch of unnecessary work. They want the lever around here.


----------



## Wired422 (Jul 3, 2016)

The jobs in Newark and the power company is PSEG.
I asked 2 supply houses of they made anything and they both said no. Is that meter pan accepted by the utility companies? That was the only other thing they kept saying.

I don't think I'm going to be able to track that down Tuesday morning, what other options do I have?
I'm going to have to build something


----------



## Wired422 (Jul 3, 2016)

You don't have to have a disco before the meter correct?
They have one now but didn't think I needed it


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I stay out of Newark. I hope you are making enough money on this job to risk your life. It's really bad, don't expect to leave whole.

I would normally call a wiring inspector to ask about the meter pan. The PSE&G wiring inspector for Newark is Pablo Martinez 973-365-2877.

But it sounds like you have to get this done on Tuesday, which isn't the way this is supposed to work. It sounds like your only option is to buy 4 meter pans from the supply house and use a trough to connect them. That really sucks because you are supposed to bring the town permit to PSE&G to get free meter pans instead of paying $65/each.

The other problem is that you need express permission from PSE&G to install a meter in the basement, even if you are replacing one. All new meter installations are supposed to be relocated outside. This is something that is determined int he application process which takes a few weeks. If you do it Tuesday, you may have to re-do it when the metering department and wiring department see it. Remember that the NJ Rehab Code only applies to the municipality, not to the power company's requirements.

No, you don't need a disconnect before the meters. But you need to have 6 or less throws, so each meter will need a disconnect right after it. So it might be easier to install 1 200A disco than 4 60A discos.

FWIW, if I were being rushed to do a service upgrade like this, I would charge at least 50% more.


----------



## Wired422 (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you. 
Believe me I don't want to be working in Newark but the contractors seem to be getting a lot of work, so I'm trying to keep them happy.

There is no room for the meters outside, as the driveway is exactly the size of a car.


----------



## Wired422 (Jul 3, 2016)

The existing condition


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wired422 said:


> Thank you.
> Believe me I don't want to be working in Newark but the contractors seem to be getting a lot of work, so I'm trying to keep them happy.
> 
> There is no room for the meters outside, as the driveway is exactly the size of a car.


That doesn't matter. I have been forced to put meters in the back of houses when there wasn't clearance on the side. It's up to PSE&G, and the fact that you didn't apply and ask will often make them play hardball.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wired422 said:


> The existing condition


Why does it need to be done on Tuesday?

Can those existing feeders handle 60A? They look mighty small.


----------



## Wired422 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sooo Friday I was gonna try and finish the whole job but we ran into a problem running the new feeders between houses. At 1 I called it quits and told the contractor I have to come back to finish. So I have my new 6/3's sitting by the panel.
I just have to swap out the meters


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If you decide to use separate meters and don't have a permit to take to PSE&G to get them, a supply house in Belleville carries them. They are close to the Newark border.

Grant Supply 
559 Washington Ave.


----------

